# Towing a shanty on ice



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

The guy at Cabelas said he thought that you had to have a rigid mount between shanty and tow vehicle ie; no rope over the ball/grab bar.Is this right?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

house said:


> The guy at Cabelas said he thought that you had to have a rigid mount between shanty and tow vehicle ie; no rope over the ball/grab bar.Is this right?


Probably would be prefered, but I never heard or read that.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

In canada you need to have a rigid bar..

I usually have about 25' of rope between my snowmobile and shanty. Never had to use it, but Itll make it real easy to get the sled out if it ever goes in.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I always use a ridge tow bar saves wear and tear on sled when you stop and it don't. ever pull one by hand with a rope on ice and stop and have the sled hit you in the back of the leg. :yikes: ridge hitch easy to make a piece of thin wall conduit a couple pieces of angle iron and some 1/4" nut/bolts


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you even need the angle iron? Seems like you could just run some 1/8" cable through the 1/2" conduit, tight like, and it will make it "rigid".


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have seen them with small chain run through PVC pipe looked to work fine


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rigid mount is not required by law in Michigan.


----------

